# besteht interesse an einem gemeinsamen grillabend??



## Beelzebub (16. Juni 2003)

ich hatte mich schon mal mit frazer,biker-wug und grufti nach dem biken drüber unterhalten und eröffne deswegen mal einen fred.

wie gesagt gemütlicher grillabend mit anhang!!!!
fleisch bringt jeder selbst mit,salate könnten die mädels machen,
getränke besorgt einer und die kohle teilen wir untereinander auf.
vorzugsweise an einem wochenende.

als location würde ich unseren garten zur verfügung stellen. 800qm sollten doch reichen oder? 

fragen,anregungen,meinungen bitte zahlreich posten.

gruß alex


----------



## All-Mountain (16. Juni 2003)

Hey Beelze,
find ich ne gute Idee. Wird aber vermutlich schwierig werden für alle üblichen Verdächtigen einen Termin zu finden. 

Was mich betrifft hab ich die nächsten drei Wochenenden keine zwingenden Termine, wäre also flexibel.

Post doch einfach mal ein zwei Vorschläge rein und schau mal wie die Reaktionen sind.

Gruß
TOM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (16. Juni 2003)

reicht schon, daß ich meine kostbare Zeit aufm Bike mit euch verplempere...

  
































klar, lieben gerne....   

wenn der Termin passt bin ich (wir) dabei...

Grüße

Alex

P.S. Späßle gmacht


----------



## Beelzebub (16. Juni 2003)

mich so zu erschrecken  

@tom: ok ich sag jetzt mal als datum 5.7. ist ein samstag um 18 oder 19 uhr

@all: ich hab jetzt einfach mal gesagt bei mir weil platz ist.

gruß alex


----------



## Altitude (16. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *ok ich sag jetzt mal als datum 5.7.  *



   

da bin ich in Mek.-Pom. bei meinen Schwiegereltern...

  

feiert trotzdem schön...


----------



## All-Mountain (16. Juni 2003)

Hey Alti,
bist Du auf der Enter-Taste eingeschlafen, oder warum brauchst Du soviel Platz (2 Posts weiter oben) ??????


----------



## Altitude (16. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *Hey Alti,
> bist Du auf der Enter-Taste eingeschlafen, oder warum brauchst Du soviel Platz (2 Posts weiter oben) ?????? *



Erschöpfung....Ermüdung...Dummheit...


----------



## biker-wug (16. Juni 2003)

Normalerweise liebend gern, aber am 5. bin ich auf Polterabend, da geht das nicht, wobei ich gestehen muß, bei mir und meinem Mädel ist so ein Termin nicht leicht zu finden!!


----------



## Beelzebub (16. Juni 2003)

ist ja nicht ganz einfach.

dann halt am 19. oder 26.7.

ist noch lang hin und lässt sich besser planen.



gruß alex


----------



## Grufti (16. Juni 2003)

also der 26.07.03 wäre von meiner Seite aus O.Kay würde dann auch die angedrohten Kästen mitbringen. Falls jedoch der 19.07.03 gewählt würde, sind wir trotzdem dabei.

Frage ?? @ Belzi . Wie schauts evtl. mit Zelten im Garten aus, falls nich mer Fahdüchdich???

Ich feier etz schön weiter

  Bernd


----------



## nils (16. Juni 2003)

Sehr gute Idee! Totes Tier bruzeln, isotonische Hopfenaufgüsse schlabbern kann nicht verkehrt sein.

Vom Datum her ist es mir eigentlich egal. Das mit dem Zelt ist wäre evtl. auch eine gute Idee, da ich ja auch ein weilchen fahren muß...

Gruß, nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (16. Juni 2003)

@ all: also am zelten solls ja wohl nicht scheitern.


gruß alex


----------



## biker-wug (17. Juni 2003)

Also die Termine 19. + 26. sprechen mich auch eher an!!

Da könnte man was managen, damit das klappt!!


----------



## All-Mountain (17. Juni 2003)

Der 19. oder 26 würden bei mir auch gehen. Aber bitte nicht noch weiter nach hinten schieben, da bin ich dann nämlich in den Dolomiten unterwegs.

Gruß
TOM


----------



## Frazer (17. Juni 2003)

Der 26. wäre bei mir(uns) auch okay!!

Haben am 25.07. unsere letzte Klausur in diesem Semester, davor ist halt bei mir lerntechnisch eher schlecht. Aber, wie gesagt, ab dem 26.07. hab ich scho Zeit....

Gruß
Volker


----------



## merkt_p (17. Juni 2003)

Hallo, 

eine Grillfete wäre schon klasse,
wenn ich schon nicht Euch radel, so möchte ich trotzdem mal 
Eure Visagen kennenlernen.
Zum radeln klapps bestimmt auch mal.

Ich würde allerdings mein erscheinen offen lassen, je nachdem ob ich kurzfristig kann. Mit Familie (Anhang) klappts bei mir eher nicht (oder willst Du dass drei Kinder Deinen englischen Rasen umgraben?).

Bis dann Martin


----------



## G-zero (17. Juni 2003)

... genau in den 2 Wochen lieg ich mit meiner Freundin am Meer. (ohne Bike ... )  

Werd mit Sicherheit ein paar Bierchen auf euch trinken und da ich ja nicht dabei bin steht dem gelungenem Grillfest nichts mehr im Weg.  

feiert schön !

 

gruß

Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlowBiker (19. Juni 2003)

Hi Brezelbub
radeln kann ich ja z.Z. leider net (scheiss Volleyball)
aber ich wollt trotzdem fragen, ob ihr auch einen Krüppel einstellt.

Was ich besonders gut kann ist sitzen und zuhören.
Wann soll denn das Festle steigen ?

CIAO
Thomas


----------



## Beelzebub (19. Juni 2003)

@ all: ich setze mal den 26.7 als fix termin fest.erstens ist es noch lang dahin das eigentlich jeder so planen kann das er zeit hat.

@slowi: aber sicher darfst du kommen.deine freundin meinte du machst schon prima fortschritte mit deinem bein.


gruß alex


----------



## SlowBiker (19. Juni 2003)

Danke Burzelbub,
Termin is super. Die Josi ist zwar im Ötziland, aber ich versuche zu kommen. Versuchen deshalb, weil i net genau weiss wie mobil ich dann bin. Momentan komm ich mit der Pedaliererei no net zurecht.
Aber bis zum 26.7 kann noch viel passieren.

Machs gut
Thomas


----------



## biker-wug (20. Juni 2003)

Also ich versuche mit allen mir menschenmöglichen Mitteln den Termin frei zu halten!!

Wird schon werden!!


----------



## Coffee (29. Juni 2003)

Hallöchen,

ist ja eine Super Idee ;-) da sind WIR gerne dabei ;-)) Den Salat lass ich aber lieber meinen Mann machen *lachwech*

Als der 26.7 würde uns auch passen.

Wo ist denn der Garten?

Grüßle coffee

P.S. hätte auch eine Bierbankgarnitur wenn benötigt


----------



## Altitude (30. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *Den Salat lass ich aber lieber meinen Mann machen *lachwech*
> *



Stimmt, besser ist das....


----------



## Beelzebub (30. Juni 2003)

bekommt von mir Wein verbot 

obwohl mit ihnen trink ich am liebsten 


gruß alex


----------



## SlowBiker (1. Juli 2003)

was da gibts Alkohoohl ?

Kommt ihr denn alle zu Fuss oder wie ???


CU
Thomas der Krüppel


----------



## Beelzebub (1. Juli 2003)

tztztztztz ist der herr schon pc fachmann aber hier null ahnung 

also wenn du hier in einem tread was dazuschreiben willst nicht  "neues thema" sondern "antworten" anklicken.

klar gibts da alkohol hehe was meinste was alti und ich am wochenende in darnstadt beim exploding kniecap machten....
samstags fett feiern und am sonntag letzter werden damit wir mit pokal nachhausekommen.


gruß alex


----------



## biker-wug (1. Juli 2003)

Habt ihr wirklich einen Pokal mit heim gebracht???

RESPEKT!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlowBiker (2. Juli 2003)

Hallo Brezele,
andere belehren und sich selba net auskenna, des hamma gern.
Denn "tread" schreibt man eigentlich "Thread".  

Angenommen ich drücke jetzt versehentlich "neues Thema" und belaste den Forum-Server mit nem neuen Prozess, ist mir des erstmal egal. Deswegen lass ich mir keine Haare mehr wachsen.

So viel dazu.

Hey Alex, sag mir mal lieber deine genaue Adresse, wegen der Grillfete.

Ciao
Thomas


----------



## ZZZZZorro (3. Juli 2003)

Salute,

na denne schonma viel Spaß beim totes Tier bruzzeln. Am 23. endet mein Einsatz in der Fränkischen, deshalb jet det bei mir da nimmer.

Grüßle


----------



## biker-wug (10. Juli 2003)

Hi Frankenbiker,

steht jetzt der Termin noch mit dem 26.07.??

Hab zwar an dem Tag Dienst, komm aber danach auf jeden Fall zu Beelze!!!
soviel ist sicher!


Wann steigt denn die nette Feier?? 

Freu mich schon aufs


----------



## biker-wug (10. Juli 2003)

Mit Frankenbiker hab ich nicht den Herrn aus Erlangen gemeint, sondern wollte damit alle Biker aus Franken ansprechen.

Mir ist erst im Moment eingefallen, daß der Name ja auch andersweitig vergeben ist!! 

SORRY!!


----------



## Coffee (13. Juli 2003)

Ich habe mal die beiden Themen zusammengeführt ;-))

Grüßle coffee


----------



## Grufti (21. Juli 2003)

[email protected]!!!
Was is nu mim gemeinsamen Grillabend ? 26.07.03 ? Findet noch statt ? Was wird, wenn, noch benötigt ? Uhrzeit ?   ?

Gruss ?

Bernd ?


----------



## nils (21. Juli 2003)

Ja genau, gute Frage! Aber Obacht: Ich drohe nach wie vor mit meiner Anwesenheit

Gruß


----------



## biker-wug (22. Juli 2003)

Sehr gute Frage, los Alex, melde dich mal zu Wort!!

Wenn nicht droh ich harte Methoden an und ruf dich an!!
HIHI!!


----------



## Altitude (22. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von biker-wug _
> *
> Wenn nicht droh ich harte Methoden an und ruf dich an!!
> HIHI!! *



ruhig Brauner, ruhig....  

Du musst ja nicht gleich die schweren Geschütze auffahren...

wie ich unseren Beelze kenne meldet der sich schon...

und wenn nicht, dann ruf ich an!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (22. Juli 2003)

Danke Alti, das du mich beruhigt hast, DANKE!! 

Aber wenn du dann anrufst kommt es aufs gleiche raus!!

oder meinst net??

Ist ja egal,  hauptsache   und   und dann nochmal   klappt am Samstag!!!


----------



## Frazer (22. Juli 2003)

Kinder Kinder, immer schön spielen   

Mich würd's aber auch mal interessieren, ob's am Samstag klappt, muss ja schließlich mal meine Wochenendplanung auf Vordermann bringen.

Also Beelze: MELD DICH!!

  

 
Frazer


----------



## Beelzebub (23. Juli 2003)

ggggg*

ja alles noch paletti.ich werd heute abend noch ausführlich was reinschreiben.

gruß alex


----------



## biker-wug (23. Juli 2003)

So ist es brav, na dann schreib heute abend mal in aller Ruhe!!


----------



## Techniker (23. Juli 2003)

Vor lauter scrollerei check ich momentan den termin nicht mehr.  Welchen Termin habt ihr nun *DEFINITIV* ins Auge gefaßt (autsch)


----------



## Grufti (23. Juli 2003)

@ Techniker, nochmal laaangsaaam und zum mitschreiben. Am Samstag 26.07.03. Uhrzeit ? bei Belzebub in Penzendorf   

Gruss

Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (23. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Grufti _
> *@ Techniker, nochmal laaangsaaam und zum mitschreiben. Am Samstag 26.07.03. Uhrzeit ? bei Belzebub in Penzendorf
> 
> Gruss
> ...



ne Wegbeschreibung kriegst Du beim Beelze oder immer schön dem gegröhle nach...

Ich komme auch mit meinem Mädel, wir haben nur am späteren Abend noch ein Date (wir müssen Bekannte vom Flughafen abholen)....

Was soll ich mitbringen????


----------



## biker-wug (23. Juli 2003)

Also ich komm auch definitiv, soviel ist sicher, hab allerdings bis sieben Dienst, mal sehen wie pünktlich ich rauskomm!!

Und ob mein Mädel mit kommt ist auch noch nicht gesichert, muß ich mit ihr erstmal klären!!

wenn ich was mitbringen soll, dann schreib das BEELZEBUB!!


----------



## All-Mountain (23. Juli 2003)

..da uns sogar Alti mit seiner Anwesenheit beglücken will, aber ich werde wohl nicht kommen. 
Ich fahr übers WE (wieder mal) nach Garmisch (eher zum relaxen als zum biken). 
Ist mein Geburtstagsgeschenk an mein Mädel, das werdet Ihr verstehen.

Trotzdem Euch viel Spaß
TOM


----------



## Altitude (23. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> * ..da uns sogar Alti mit seiner Anwesenheit beglücken will, aber ich werde wohl nicht kommen. *



Toll, jetzt nimmt man sich Zeit für den Herrn und er ist nicht da...ok, feier ich halt mim Rest...



> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> Ich fahr übers WE (wieder mal) nach Garmisch (eher zum relaxen als zum biken).
> Ist mein Geburtstagsgeschenk an mein Mädel, das werdet Ihr verstehen.
> ...



Euch auch, und "brav" sein...


----------



## Frazer (23. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> Ich komme auch mit meinem Mädel, wir haben nur am späteren Abend noch ein Date (wir müssen Bekannte vom Flughafen abholen)....
> 
> Was soll ich mitbringen???? *



Nun ja, wenn Dein Mädel ne gutaussehende Freundin in meinem zarten Alter hat, darfst die gerne mitbringen    


Werde ansonsten alleine erscheinen.... wie schauts eigentlich dann mit Schlafgelegenheiten aus???? Nachdem es ja wohl das ein oder andere Bierchen geben wird....   

Also, Beelze, ich bin ja schonmal gespannt, was wir so alles noch mitbringen müssen.... is eigentlich Deine Hübsche anwesend??

Greets
Volker


----------



## Beelzebub (23. Juli 2003)

hier die nötigen infos für den samstag.

ich bin nochmal den fred durchgegangen.personen zähle ich mal so übern daumen so ca. 14 leute.

nils,alti + perle,dieter,frazer + perle?grufti + perle?slowbiker(der bringt event noch eraserhead mit)techniker?coffee + perlerich? und ich.könnte noch einer mehr oder weniger werden.

was sollt ihr mitbringen: erstens totes tier,teller+besteck(da ich nen junggesellenhaushalt hab hab ich nur 8 stück)event. was zum gluckern und salate.

so ich mach selbst nen gurkensalat für die meute und besorg nen kasten bier und limo und kohle+anzünder.ihr müsst jetzt nich mit 14 salaten hier auftauchen weil die ja keiner futtert.teilt das lieber bissel auf. der eine baguette´s zbs.oder säfte .......
ich merke ihr versteht mich ggg*

wann? ich sag mal 18:30 -19uhr
wo? so jetzt kommt meine ultimative wegbeschreibung:

alle die aus richtung nbg kommen über die A6 richtung Heilsbronn.
Ausfahrt Roth runter auf die B2a.Dort wieder die erste Ausfahrt runter (Schwabach-Penzendorf)Da dann links richtung SC,durch penzendorf durch,den berg hoch und oben an der Ampelkreuzung rechts abbiegen in die Burggrafenstr.Diese bis zum ende durchfahren und ihr fahrt mir genau in die Einfahrt 
Dort parken und bei Hausnummer 16-16a müsst ihr rein.(hinterhaus)am besten einfach in den garten stolpern.

bei event. unklarheiten PM oder tel  0160/8003807

ach ja wenns regnet wie sau fällt es ins wasser weil hier is nix bzw. fast nix überdacht.


gruß beelze


----------



## Grufti (23. Juli 2003)

......und zwar mit meiner Perline und evtl. zwei Perlchen (14 +11 )sofern noch weitere Perlchen anwesend sind, desweiteren sind dabei:  Zwei Baguette`s, eine Schüssel Tsatsiki, ein Kasten Hefekaltschale und etwas Bruzzeltier. So dess woars.

Bis dann 

Bernd


----------



## biker-wug (24. Juli 2003)

Also ich bin definitiv dabei, ob meine Perle mitkommt ist noch nicht geklärt, sie meinte, sie will erst wissen wieviel Perlen dabei sind!

Allerdings wird es bei mir acht halb neun bis ich antanze, aber das paßt, dann ist wenigstens Platz auf dem Grill!!


----------



## Altitude (24. Juli 2003)

ich bring meine Perle, ein paar Fladen, Insalata Caprese, totes Tier und ein paar Flaschen gegorenen Traubensaft mit...

Grüße

Alex


----------



## Altitude (24. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frazer _
> *
> 
> Nun ja, wenn Dein Mädel ne gutaussehende Freundin in meinem zarten Alter hat, darfst die gerne mitbringen
> *



Sorry Volker, aber die ist wirklich nichts für Dich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (24. Juli 2003)

Naja, Versuch war's wert.....

Muss ich mich halt doch noch selber um ne weibliche Begleitung bemühen.... oder auch nicht  

Hm, also totes Bruzzeltier is ja quasi selbstverfreilich zum mitbringen, werd mal schaun, ob ich noch nen Kasten Gutmännle in meinen Kofferraum bringe.... Salattechnisch wirds bei mir eher eng, sowas geben die eigenen Kochkünste noch net wirklich her.

Was ich allerdings mal einpacken werde, sind diverse Sossen, die standen ja bisher noch net auf dem Mitbringzettel....

Sollte sonst noch jmd. irgendwas einfallen, was ich mitbringen könnt, dann einfach ne PM schreiben.

Ach ja, Beelze, wenn ich Dir irgendwie was helfen soll beim vorbereiten oder so, dann sag mir einfach, wann ich anwesend sein soll  

Grüße
Volker


----------



## Beelzebub (24. Juli 2003)

sag ja es wird............

@ frazer: sollte ich ja noch hilfe brauchen ruf ich dich an.kannst ja event. bisel früher kommen.btw was issn mit deiner olga? is die im urlaub?


@alti: wieso wäre eure bekannte nichts fürn volker?wohl von der kugelstoß-nationalmannschaft
 

gruß beelze


----------



## Altitude (24. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *sag ja es wird............
> 
> @alti: wieso wäre eure bekannte nichts fürn volker?wohl von der kugelstoß-nationalmannschaft
> ...



Bulgarische Gewichtheberin....


----------



## biker-wug (24. Juli 2003)

Was ist eigentlich mit deiner Düsseldorfer Schnecke Beelze, ist die auch da?

Wie gesagt meine perle (Fahrerin) kommt nur mit wenn auch so ein paar Perlen dabei sind!!


----------



## Altitude (24. Juli 2003)

bis jetzt zähle ich 3 Perlen und einen Perlerich mit deiner Perle...


(ich hoffe Ihr meint mit Perle nicht eure Putzfrau)


----------



## biker-wug (24. Juli 2003)

3 Perlen + ein Perlerich, da kann sie ja schier nix gegen sagen, sie muß ja nicht wissen das sie Perle Nummer 3 ist!!

Putzfrau + Perle, das ist doch ein und dasselbe  

[SIZE=0,5]Bitte verratet ihr das am Samstag nicht, wenn ich so gemein bin!!!!![/SIZE]


----------



## Altitude (24. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von biker-wug _
> *[SIZE=0,5]Bitte verratet ihr das am Samstag nicht, wenn ich so gemein bin!!!!![/SIZE] *



Was ist Dir unsere Verschwiegenheit wert????


----------



## biker-wug (24. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> Was ist Dir unsere Verschwiegenheit wert???? *



Shit, ich und meine große Klappe, ist es damit geklärt, daß ich am Samstag ein Fläschchen Ramazzotti mitbringe??

@Beelze: Falls mein Mädel nicht mitkommt, wie sieht es mit einer Schlafmöglichkeit aus, Isomatte und Schlafsacke auf deinem Boden, damit wäre ich zufrieden!!


----------



## Altitude (24. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von biker-wug _
> *
> 
> Shit, ich und meine große Klappe, ist es damit geklärt, daß ich am Samstag ein Kistchen Ramazzotti mitbringe??
> *



Ach, des wär doch net nötich gewesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (24. Juli 2003)

meine perle ist leider an diesem wochenende in düsseldorf.hätte euch gern mal kennengelernt.

@ dieter: pennen ist kein problem hier

@all ,bzw frazer und grufti:ihr wollt ja weizenkaltschalen mitbringen.zu meiner schande muss ich gestehen ich hab keine weizengläser im hause.bringt da mal paar mit 

@alti:bulgarische gewichtheberin ist nich schlimm.frazer muss ja an seinem kantenklatscher auch schwer heben 


gruß beelze


----------



## nils (24. Juli 2003)

Ich kann leider nicht mit einer Perle dienen, aber soll ich dafür noch was Flüssiges mitbringen? Und wenn ja was? Kiste Bier oder Fäschchen Martini (geschüttelt)? Nicht das hinterher alle das gleiche mitbringen oder am Ende zu wenig 

@Beelze: Ich würde mich auch gern für ein Isomatten-Schlafsack-Bodenplatz anmelden...

Gruß, Nils


----------



## biker-wug (25. Juli 2003)

Hi Leute,

nachdem ich immer noch nicht weiß, was meine Perle macht, Frauen sind ja so entscheidungsfreudig  kann ich bis jetzt nur definitiv sagen, ich komm gegen halb neun, bring mir totes Tier mit, Salat kann ich leider keinen machen, da ich von sieben bis neunzehn Uhr dienst habe!

Aber worauf ich hinaus will:
@Beelze: Ich schreib dir spätestens morgen eine SMS ob ich allein oder zu zweit komme und ob ich unter umständen auf der Isomatte penne!!

Als denn, see you!!


----------



## Beelzebub (25. Juli 2003)

@nils und dieter: alles klar pennen geht wie gesagt 

gruß alex


----------



## Altitude (25. Juli 2003)

roter oder weißer Traubensaft?????


----------



## biker-wug (25. Juli 2003)

Bin zwar eigentlich mehr Biertrinker, aber roter Traubensaft ist immer gut!

Aber bitte nicht zu süß!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (25. Juli 2003)

Also Leute, 

ich komm morgen mit PERLE!!

So gegen halb neun, wie gesagt!


@Alti: Ramazotti hab ich schon gekauft, also PSSSST morgen!!! 

Ciao, bis morgen abend alle miteinander!!!


----------

